# Wrestling world championships



## mawrestler125 (Sep 24, 2006)

Alright guys, I have been wanting to get some wrestling videos on here for a while and it seems like a perfect time being the World championships.

Greco already wrestled, no medalists. Our first freestyle wrestler Obe Blanc wrestled today and well... see for yourselves. Only the lightest weight class wrestles today

ROUND 1 
 http://www.flowrestling.org/videos...5094-55kg-obe-blanc-usa-vs-sezar-akgul-turkey

Quarter Finals
http://www.flowrestling.org/videos...86-55kg-obe-blanc-usa-vs-yasuhiro-inaba-japan

More of his matches to come.

I've always thought russian wrestlers would have a lot to offer in MMA check out this match from today as well.

http://www.flowrestling.org/videos...ctor-lebedev-russia-vs-nasibullo-qurbanov-uzb


----------



## mawrestler125 (Sep 24, 2006)

UPDATE

The japanese wrestler who beat Obe Blanc lost in the semi finals, knocking obe out of the tournament.

(if you lose to a wrestler in the quarters he has to win his next match or you are out of the tournament)

Jake herbert, World silver medalist
and JB bergman wrestler tomorrow.
More coverage then.

also 
www.Flowrestling.com


----------



## mawrestler125 (Sep 24, 2006)

Awful day for America, all three of our wrestlers lost in the first round. Wonder how many mma fans would be surprised to find out Americans suck at international wrestling. We have three wrestlers to go, at least one of them is a good prospect.

In any case if you guy's want the video's just request them.


----------



## mawrestler125 (Sep 24, 2006)

For the first time since 1976 the US freestyle team won 0 freestyle medals.


****...


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

sure cuz americans waste their time with folkstyle while the rest of the world does real wrestling.

change HS and college programs to all Freestyle or Greco and the program will get stronger seemingly overnight.

but alas, americans love to be different.


----------



## mawrestler125 (Sep 24, 2006)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> sure cuz americans waste their time with folkstyle while the rest of the world does real wrestling.
> 
> change HS and college programs to all Freestyle or Greco and the program will get stronger seemingly overnight.
> 
> but alas, americans love to be different.


I mean, that's partly the reason. We have had reasonable success transitioning to freestyle in the past though. It was just a tough tournament for out guys and we got a couple of close calls and heart breaking defeats. Also a very very young team that needs more experience.

Folk style is not a waste of time and it is much more difficult physically than freestyle or greco. Plus it's proven to transition to mma better, because you can scramble in mma without worrying about having your back exposed for a quarter of a second.

I think they should add folkstyle to the olympics and let all the other countries try to play catch up to the Americans.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

i agree folkstyle transitions well to MMA but we are talking about pure wrestling here.

the europeans are doing freestyle and greco from an early age which is obviously an advantage in these tournys. I have no doubt Americans would fare better if they actually trained the form of wrestling the Olympics are all about from an earlier age.

Its true many transition well, many also dont.

As far as folkstyle worldwide?? nobody but america puts any focus on it, dont see it happening. I do enjoy watching folkstyle tournaments etc but i enjoy freestyle much more.


----------

